
The rise of Angela Merkel - wowsig
http://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2014/12/01/quiet-german?mbid=social_twitter
======
Tomte
It is full of interesting tidbits and quotations, but this one stands out:

Later, Merkel interpreted Putin’s behavior. “I understand why he has to do
this—to prove he’s a man,” she told a group of reporters. “He’s afraid of his
own weakness. Russia has nothing, no successful politics or economy. All they
have is this.”

Savage.

